# Who Hates America Now . . . or where future terrorist will come from



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

The list includes peoples from around the world, now add the Kurds . . . Central Americans, Africans, Afghanis, Palestinians, Ukrainians, South and North Koreans, Chinese, British, the EU, Australians, Kiwis . . . and that's just the ones t has pissed off.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The list includes peoples from around the world, now add the Kurds . . . Central Americans, Africans, Afghanis, Palestinians, Ukrainians, South and North Koreans, Chinese, British, the EU, Australians, Kiwis . . . and that's just the ones t has pissed off.


This time you shall not pass 'cause I'm the dragon smog, 
I'm a small axe move big trees you still play with Lincoln logs


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The list includes peoples from around the world, now add the Kurds . . . Central Americans, Africans, Afghanis, Palestinians, Ukrainians, South and North Koreans, Chinese, British, the EU, Australians, Kiwis . . . and that's just the ones t has pissed off.


You forgot AntiAmerican pussy bitches like you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.dissentmagazine.org/wp-content/files_mf/1353953160genovesethequestion.pdf

Especially amusing has been the spectacle of those who pronounced themselves anti-Stalinists and denounced the socialist countries at every turn and yet even today applaud each new revolution, although any damned fool has to know that most of them will end in the same place. *For that matter, how could we have survived politically were it not for the countless liberals who, to one extent or another, supported us, apparently under the comforting delusion that we were social reformers in rather too much of a hurry—a delusion we ourselves never suffered from. *

There are liberals and liberals, and a distinction would have to be made in a more leisurely presentation. *Even in academia there are indeed those who defend liberal principles tenaciously and honorably. But the countless opportunists and careerists who dominate the historical associations call themselves liberals as a matter of political convenience. They went with the McCarthyite flow in the 1950s and go with its left-wing variant today. In the unlikely prospect of a fascist or communist ascendancy tomorrow, they may be counted on to apply for party cards as soon as it looks like the smart move*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

On May 11, 1992, having been invited by the right-wing American Enterprise Institute to reflect on the collapse of the socialist countries, I summoned up whatever capacity I have for dissembling in an effort to deflect the one question I did not want to answer. I did not want to answer it before a right-wing audience because I feared I would unleash my Sicilian temper and counterattack with the litany of the crimes of the imperialists and their insufferable apologists. I began: 

It is a great pleasure to be with you today although, since I claim expertise only as a historian of the Old South, I speak on current issues with trepidation. I do hope that your invitation carries no sadistic intent—that you do not expect an autobiographical mea culpa. For while it is true that I have been a Marxist and a bitter-end supporter of the Soviet Union, I dislike autobiographies and admire the CIA's noble dictum, "Admit nothing, explain nothing, apologize for nothing." The audience responded with good-natured laughter. _*Generally speaking, rightwingers are decidedly more courteous than we of the left and would not think of abusing their guests, as I probably would have abused them if challenged. *_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

We easily forget the economic rationale that Marx taught us, namely, that socialism would have to provide unprecedented abundance if it were to sustain social liberation of any kind. With a few notable exceptions, leftists no longer find it fashionable to discuss economics at all beyond the now-routine rejection of a "command economy" and some disingenuous mumbling about the necessity for markets. But where is there a serious attempt to determine the extent to which any socialism could function without a command economy or to show how a socialist economy could integrate markets? A few left-wing economists, most notably, Louis Ferleger and Jay Mandle tried to raise these questions long before the collapse of the socialist economies, but they were effectively shut out of the left-wing press and are still ignored. And we may doubt that the wry remark of Nancy Folbre and Samuel Bowles, two other respected left-wing economists, will cause a wrinkle: "Leftwing economists— among whom we count ourselves—*have thus far failed to come up with a convincing alternative to capitalism."* (Nancy Folbre and Samuel Bowles, letter to the Nation, Nov. 29, 1993; and see also, Louis Ferleger and Jay R. Mandle, A New Mandate: Democratic Choices for a Prosperous Economy, University of Missouri Press, 1994).


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2019)

*Hey Rat Rodent/Husky Poop....which " Kurds " are you referencing...*

*And..........do you Mr 100 % DIPSHIT really want to take the position*
*of leaving 50 AMERICAN troops in harms way when the President *
*of Turkey GAVE YOU A HEADS UP of his intent to invade and *
*left you an opening to have 0 % of OUR Troops injured or killed*
*while two " Tribes " go at it.....*

*Is THAT what YOU would DO with OUR AMERICAN TROOPS...!!!!*

*ANSWER that DIPSHIT.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

__





						FRD -- The Sociology and Psychology of Terrorism
					





					fas.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

These illegal acts hurt US national security. Abu Ghraib was used as a rallying cry by terrorist groups who were fighting American troops in Iraq and Afghanistan. As one US military interrogator wrote: “I learned in Iraq that the No 1 reason foreign fighters flocked there to fight were the abuses carried out at Abu Ghraib and Guantanamo … The number of US soldiers who have died because of our torture policy will never be definitively known, but it is fair to say that it is close to the number of lives lost on September 11, 2001.”

Today, America is in a moral crisis as its government takes children away from undocumented migrants and asylum-seekers at the US border. It is difficult to imagine something crueler than taking a child away from parents. These people are often fleeing violence and danger and are in search of a better life. The sounds of children crying in US jails while guards crack jokes are eerily evocative of US guards at Abu Ghraib posing smiling for pictures with naked Iraqi prisoners in humiliating positions.

As George Takei – who was imprisoned by the US government in an internment camp as a child during the second world war – pointed out, not even those Japanese-Americans imprisoned during the war were separated from their parents. In America today, border agents reportedly told parents their children were getting bathed and then never came back, evoking Nazis taking away children in death camps and telling people being led to the gas chambers that they were going to take a shower.









						Trump's family separation policy is as damaging to America as Abu Ghraib | Michael H Fuchs
					

The torture of detainees at the Iraqi prison shattered America’s image as a defender of human rights – and separating families only further undermines it




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

*Poor Poor Husky Poo......*
*
Started a thread on one shoe
Thinking it will shed some light
When all he's done is pick a fight
And step in his own Donkey doo
Maybe with the advent of a New year
The Rodent will at least lend an ear
Instead of dragging us into the loo
The conflict he wishes upon us all
Just might be his own clarion call*
*Stay home and find the other shoe








You and your party are in a very precarious spot...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------

